# Thought I was losing my mind, Aqualight Digital Power Center



## tpl*co (Nov 4, 2006)

OK, seems like the yellow/blue outlets are on sequence or something and there is no way to override until it does it itself for a while? Seems like it has to go through 1 time before it rights itself? I had to switch the lights to the yellow outlets last night since it seems to be working like it should now.(the lights didn't switch off like they should last night so I swapped plugs, and they turned back on at the right time this morning). This timer is soooo lame. :angryfire 

Does anybody know how long the battery will last in it either?

Tina


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

I have NEVER heard anything but bad news about those things...

Tommy


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

They caused a fire on a member's tank here and there's more horror stories on www.reefcentral.com . Stay away!


----------



## tpl*co (Nov 4, 2006)

What should I use instead? Wish I kept the box on the other one .

Tina


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Just use separate timers. Mechanical or digital with battery backup, that's what I use. I have 2 banks of lights, LED moonlights, and pressurized CO2 on my 125 gallon and I use 4 timers. Never a problem except having to reset the mechanical timers after power outages.


----------



## RandyB (Mar 15, 2007)

You could use 3 regular powerbars with 2 mechanical timers. 1 powerbar always on, 1 powerbar connected through a timer for the daytime, the other powerbar connected through another timer for the nighttime. As was stated, the only minor problem is resetting the timers after power outtages.

This setup should allow for more than enough flexibility and connections.


----------



## Sympley (Apr 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your bad luck. I have 3 of these timers. 2 on my planted and 1 on my nano reef and they work perfectly fine. 
If you read the instructions it will tell you that the first cycle is not correct. Once you go through one cycle they will be OK. Your yellow will be day lights and blue will be your moonlights. I can't comment on the battery life but I had mine for 6 months and it is still remembering the settings. 
Fire wise I had no problems as well....so far at least. Maybe some of the lights pull too much power and it fries the unit..I just don't know. On my nano reef I am using all the plugs, and have no problem.


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

I use surge protected power strips and Intermatic Digital Timers...
More expensive though...


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

tropicalfish said:


> I use surge protected power strips and Intermatic Digital Timers...
> More expensive though...



X2 + my recep is GFI protected.

Tommy


----------



## attack11 (May 5, 2006)

the dual timer unit is what you're after; it's designed for aquatic use and has 2 timers + "night" + 1 always on outlet.


----------

